# Riding a 15' Tall bike



## Nick (Apr 24, 2013)

Whoa

http://gizmodo.com/5995339/get-a-te...-at-what-its-like-to-ride-a-15+foot+tall-bike


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 24, 2013)

Those pants!  Ahhh!


----------



## ski stef (Apr 24, 2013)

ha! that was pretty cool, got me nervous at some points!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2013)

At 2:26 he threads the needle between cars...sick!

I would get hurt trying that.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 24, 2013)

Have to watch for low power lines


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 24, 2013)

that takes some serious confidence and a huge set of balls.


----------

